# [Russian NR] Dmitry Dobrjakov - 3x3 average - 8.26



## Speeedcuber (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 26, 2014)

Your shirt says it all, "incredible!" GJ Dmitry!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 26, 2014)

1) I am so out of touch with who-is-who and who-is-fast
2) I would have never recognised the guy in the movie with the picture in your avatar
3) I am quite proud that I could actually focus on the cube during your solving
4) I am going to remember this NR as the Pink/Purple record
5) It seemed you had a really different style for the last two solves. Was that on purpose or just a result of the OLL/PLL?


----------



## Randomno (Oct 26, 2014)

16th in the world and 8th in Europe.


----------



## RayLam (Oct 27, 2014)

wow,NR again!!!You've improved so fast.Btw i love your hairstyle,but im a blder who has to wear eyeshade!


----------



## brunovervoort (Oct 27, 2014)

Eastern European judges ... I mean, how do stay focussed? Respect bro
O and nice average too.


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 1, 2014)

Хорошая прическа и хорошие решает


----------

